# Can't keep rainbow sharks alive...what gives?



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 8 silver dollars, 2 Cory's, 1 killifish, and two bristle plecos. I have tried to bring home some rainbow on a few occasions. I acclimate them just like all my other fish, and within 12 hours they are dead.
My only possible explanation is that they are stressed. In the store they we always jet black, but as soon as they get in the transport bag, they turn light grey.
Highly doubt it's anything in the water because I haven't lost a fish in years from that tank. Does anybody else have trouble with their sharks?


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

First off, how big is your aquarium?

Is it fully cycled?

How long have you had it?

What are your nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia levels?


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

46 gallon bow front, totally cycled- has been for years. And I don't have access to a test kit yet.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting. Rainbows are pretty hardy fish. The loss of color is definately a sign of stress most likely due to the relocation.

How are you acclimating them to the tank? If not already doing so, I would suggest to use the drip method for a slow acclimation. Should take at least a couple of hours but is worth it in the long run.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

James0816 said:


> I would suggest to use the drip method for a slow acclimation. Should take at least a couple of hours but is worth it in the long run.


I agree, the drip method is probably the best. I use an old air tube to siphon water from the main tank into a bucket with the new fish which are in the water from the store. I had an extra regulator valve which I use to control the drip to about once per second. Some people just tie a knot in the tube and tighten it to control the drip. Over the period of an hour I remove some of the water in the bucket, about half, and continue to let the drip do its thing. 

About your tank Joey... You probably have too many fish in there already. I would not add anymore. Using the inch of fish per gallon rule... The silver dollar fish when fully grown will take up about 48 gallons alone before you even start to factor in the water requirements of your other fish. I am not sure how much this is currently affecting your water quality, but I always suggest investing in some test kits to keep track of nitrates and pH levels. Water quality maybe a factor with your rainbow sharks kicking the bucket so soon after they are put into the aquarium. 

I hope this info helps. Good luck with your tank!


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

The drip acclimation is exactly what I do for all my fish. It's so frustrating losing them. I should probably add that it's a good hour and a half drive from the pet store, so I'm sure that didn't help. But that's where I get all my fish and I rarely have this problem. I guess I'll just stay away from rainbows. Such a shame because they ae so pretty...when they aren't dead!


----------

